# Would love some advice 😊



## TobizaruTheCockapoo (4 mo ago)

I have the sweetest little cockapoo, Tobi. He is nearly fifteen weeks old now. He had done very well with his crate for naps and bedtime right from the start. Now he still does amazing at bedtime...he will settle right down at 7 pm (I know, that's early!) And sleep right through until 6 am. The issue is...he will no longer nap in the crate. At all. As in, he goes the entire rest of the day without sleeping a wink. I am home all day and homeschool my two children (ages 4 and 6) and it is a lot to have a puppy who will never rest and always wants to keep an eye on me or be touching me.

The crate I was using is a hard plastic crate. If I start having him nap in a wire crate during the day so we he can see us better, do you think it will work? I have tried having him in an enclosure with a doggy bed but he won't settle.

My wire crate is also too large - it is from when our friend's dog would visit. Is this a problem? Any and all advice would be welcome 🙏

(Extra picture just for cuteness)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I suspect he will view a wire crate in exactly the same way as the pen and you need to try and set up a routine where there are quiet times for him to nap during the day as I suspect he is then exhausted by the time it is bedtime as pups really need quite a lot more sleep than he is getting.


----------



## TobizaruTheCockapoo (4 mo ago)

2ndhandgal said:


> I suspect he will view a wire crate in exactly the same way as the pen and you need to try and set up a routine where there are quiet times for him to nap during the day as I suspect he is then exhausted by the time it is bedtime as pups really need quite a lot more sleep than he is getting.


I am giving him quiet times at scheduled hours during the day, and he USED to quietly sleep duri be g them. But now he whimpers and whines off and on for the whole time! I've given him kongs, bones, hidden treats in the crate...try to give him lots of enrichment when he's awake and make sure he's gone potty before putting him in the crate... But no sleep!

The good news is he really doesn't act naughty or overtired at all. He's pretty calm and chill. But I need the break and feel as you do like he needs sleep whether he acts like it or not! I'm at a total loss. Maybe it's just a phase he needs to grow out of?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Does he bother with the kongs and treats in his crate or is he too busy being worried in which case he needs to learn he is ok to settle in his crate on his own?


----------

